# Miami? 20” Tire Boy’s Bike-Help Needed Please



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2022)

Is this 20” pnuematic tire a Miami build from the late teens?  It has the thick rear fender braces, banjo axle adjusters.  One remaining tiny Rex or Acme rat trap pedal.  Unusually badged High Grade, The Geo. Hamburger T. S. & Co., Denver, Colo.   
Thank you for any assistance.  Kindly,
Brant


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2022)

@hoofhearted @bentwoody66


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 14, 2022)

B-e-n-t fork


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2022)

I just found the company name is: George Hamburger Tool & Supply, Co.



			http://files.usgwarchives.net/co/denver/bios/hmbrgrgj.txt


----------



## volksboy57 (Mar 14, 2022)

OMG i love it!!!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 14, 2022)

Sure looks Miami built. 
Not sure about late teens; maybe the “0” stamp might be for 1920?


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 14, 2022)

*Miami-Built

Below is a Miami-Built 20-inch tire bicycle via 
@fat tire trader .

The sweetheart ring features a seperate, crank
drive-pin boss ... very Miami.  

Same feature as the ring shown in entry #1 by
@New Mexico Brant.  This  22-T ring design was 
featured on Miami-Built machines ... HOWEVER ... 
the Flying Merkel, 20-inch wheel juvi, took a 
22-T beginning with model-year 1916 ... 










Foto 3 and Foto 4  via @fat tire trader 


*


----------



## stezell (Mar 14, 2022)

I can't help you out buddy, but that's one cool little dude!


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 14, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> B-e-n-t fork




Amen Brother!

Welcome to the CABE and thank goodness you are here.  We would have never made it without your wise wisdom.

As one of those guys I am going to nominate you for this years CABEY coveted "Bent Fork Trophy" award!  It goes to "that guy" who identifies the most bent forks; it seems you are well on your way.  Now that is trophy to be proud of!

Now can you please tell me anything about the bicycle's manufacturer?


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 14, 2022)

Certainly ....the maker of this bicycle used a fork that was not bent when this bicycle was initially assembled


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

Wise wisdom ? ....that's a *double positive*


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 15, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Wise wisdom ? ....that's a *double positive*



Is that you Richard?


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 15, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Wise wisdom ? ....that's a *double positive*



Excellent, you got it!  I thought that went over your head.

You are in the running for a CABEY "Ellipsis Award" as well.  Likely you'll be disqualified from misuse as four dots isn't the accepted standard here, unless it is used correctly.  As a newbie maybe the judges will give you a pass...


----------



## The Spokemaster (Mar 15, 2022)

.... means a slight pause in the thought process, looks way neater than UHH ?


----------



## SKPC (Mar 15, 2022)

Very neat little ride Brant, I like the way you left it.  (as was.)


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Excellent, you got it!  I thought that went over your head.
> 
> You are in the running for a CABEY "Ellipsis Award" as well.  Likely you'll be disqualified from misuse as four dots isn't the accepted standard here, unless it is used correctly.  As a newbie maybe the judges will give you a pass...



negative...

no pass.

😎😎


----------



## piercer_99 (Mar 15, 2022)

The Spokemaster said:


> Certainly ....the maker of this bicycle used a fork that was not bent when this bicycle was initially assembled



factory option.


----------



## Mike Rosseau (Mar 18, 2022)

.


----------



## fat tire trader (Mar 19, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> Is this 20” pnuematic tire a Miami build from the late teens?  It has the thick rear fender braces, banjo axle adjusters.  One remaining tiny Rex or Acme rat trap pedal.  Unusually badged High Grade, The Geo. Hamburger T. S. & Co., Denver, Colo.
> Thank you for any assistance.  Kindly,
> Brant
> 
> ...


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Mar 20, 2022)

@fat tire trader 

It is neat Chris but I would like it better if it said: Flying Merkel!


----------



## hoofhearted (Mar 20, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> @fat tire trader
> 
> It is neat Chris but I would like it better if it said:  Flying Merkel!


----------



## John Haeberle (Apr 1, 2022)

New Mexico Brant said:


> I just found the company name is: George Hamburger Tool & Supply, Co.
> 
> 
> 
> http://files.usgwarchives.net/co/denver/bios/hmbrgrgj.txt


----------

